# Penny - taking it up a notch!!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ugh - Penny was in rare form yesterday. Between the time that I was home for lunch and got home from work at 5:00, Penny managed to dump their entire water bucket all over the garage, literally eat the brand new collar off of Cash's neck and destroy her new toy. Then when I was home she spent most of the evening taunting Cash with the remains of her new toy, running around like a lunatic and ended the day by peeing on my bed...

Deep breaths, she will grow up eventually, right??


----------

